# Real world values



## Freqman1 (May 6, 2022)

A lot of discussion recently on parts and bikes cost/value. No doubt some bikes and parts have risen drastically in the last couple of years as some well heeled collectors have got in the hobby. From my observations this tends to be cyclic and at a certain point some of this will cool off. I've already seen it happen to a few parts but others seem to keep setting new highs. The reality is there are only a few people who can play at those levels and once they get their fill you will see things come down. Quality, high demand parts are never cheap though so if you think your going to score that original fender bomb for $200 or that Shelby Speedline for $3k you're dreaming.

The part that I really find entertaining though are the "what's it worth" posts mostly from one hit wonders looking to cash in. While we have seen Aerocycles, Evinrudes, and quite a few other gems the majority is common or project level stuff of minimal value. I've seen people chime in with values of what I call a $100 bike of two or three times that. Here are a couple form Monroe this past Sunday that I thought were realistic and as far as I know were still for sale when I left. The girls is a pretty decent '41 Huffman ($100) and the tricycle looks to be a nice, early post war Colson ($20). I actually saw quite a few pretty nice girls bikes both pre and postwar for $100 or less. Sure they could be parted and in some case you may double your money but the trouble it takes just to make $100 just ain't worth it in my book. These real world examples are what I base my valuations on not just some number I pulled from my backside. V/r Shawn


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 6, 2022)

I am not a fan of the newly joined member immediately striking with the "what is this worth?" post. The motive is only commercial with no informational or educational purpose. Many never come back after they hear what they want. Worse, some ask the question then argue with people who answer when they don't like the answer (why ask then, if you already know everything). Frankly, I think appraisal inquiries should have their own sub-forum away from discussion areas. If you want to just come out with "what is this worth?", it should be in its own area where people enter and deal with it by their own accord.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 6, 2022)

SirMike1983 said:


> I am not a fan of the newly joined member immediately striking with the "what is this worth?" post. The motive is only commercial with no informational or educational purpose. Many never come back after they hear what they want. Worse, some ask the question then argue with people who answer when they don't like the answer (why ask then, if you already know everything). Frankly, I think appraisal inquiries should have their own sub-forum away from discussion areas. If you want to just come out with "what is this worth?", it should be in its own area where people enter and deal with it by their own accord.



Some forums actually ban people from asking for appraisals. For most of it people could do a little bit of research and find the answers for themselves. The ‘pickers’ are the ones that irk me. If you’re trying to make a living at picking then learn how to use the internet. V/r Shawn


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 6, 2022)

agreed. rather than get information about an old bike they have found they should just put it out by the curb on trash day.

""If you’re trying to make a living at picking then learn how to use the internet.""  uh,,, the Cabe is part of the internet, do an internet search for any American bike and the Cabe will be one of your choices that pop up.

I am more than happy to give advice to non bike people who come here. a month or so ago a guy came here asking about his dad's old B-6 Schwinn. he ended up selling it here. I am really at a loss to come up with anything negative about that.

bike did not get set by the curb.
did not get made into a planter.
now it is in the collector world.
all good in my book.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 6, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> agreed. rather than get information about an old bike they have found they should just put it out by the curb on trash day.
> 
> ""If you’re trying to make a living at picking then learn how to use the internet.""  uh,,, the Cabe is part of the internet, do an internet search for any American bike and the Cabe will be one of your choices that pop up.
> 
> ...



By using the internet I mean doing a little research to actually find your own comps instead of being lazy and just hitting the "easy button". I try to offer a lot of help but we're talking specifically about the valuation here not what it is or other information about the bike/part. V/r Shawn


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 6, 2022)

there is no better place on the internet than here to get information on an old bike.  you can't look up a bike that you have no idea what it is. the average person knows about Schwinn and maybe Huffy. everything else is a mystery. as stated, most vintage bike searches comes to the Cabe. the Cabe is not the "easy button" it is a part of the search for information. you can't even find the Cabe with out starting a search of some sort.


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 6, 2022)

I am not a huge fan of the way BikeForums runs some of their stuff, but I will say when they made the "Classic and Vintage Appraisals" sub-forum, it was helpful in the general Classic and Vintage discussion area because it took the "what is this worth" posts to a separate area from the more in-depth discussion.


----------



## tacochris (May 6, 2022)

Whenever I need info on a bike or a bike part I go into Google and I search "Thecabe *bike or part*" but including the thing Im looking for and it rarely takes me more than about 10 minutes to figure out a fair value on something.  People that find a bike in a scrap pile and make a "what's it worth" post before they even dust it off is just lazy and stinks of opportunistic natures I hate in people. 
I use to be a moderator on a forum and if someone did that we booted and banned em.

As far as values of bikes and parts.....there are alot of good guys out there willing to put valuable parts into the right hands for normal, under-the-moon prices so dont believe some of the bullsh&t prices you see here and ebay.  Be patient, put the word out, be kind and wait and good things will happen.  
The best things you will find, you wont find online.


----------



## vincev (May 6, 2022)

It probably would be nice if all the Cabers were on the same page and didnt answer the "How much is it worth" question there will always be somebody who will respond.Some will say a low price ,hoping to land a deal and others will say a high price so the low ballers wont score.There will be a few who will be honest.Maybe we should have a standard answer like"Depends what someone will pay" This would apply to the new person who joined just to get a price not a usual contributer.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 6, 2022)

🙂


----------



## Freqman1 (May 6, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> a while back on the jalopy Journal some guy asked about a car he had inherited and wanted some info on it and what it could be worth. they seem to hate this over there like they have something better to do and many responses were just plain rude. my response was over on the CABE we gladly help non-bike people with their questions and even suggest they list it in the classifieds. I mentioned there were no buttheads on the Cabe like that..
> 
> I stand corrected.



You keep missing the point. The post is about value/worth, not general information. I,and many others, have spent a great deal of time and energy helping people determine what they have, how to fix something, where to get parts, etc.. I’m not a big fan of people simply asking “what’s it worth?” without expending a little energy themselves. V/r Shawn


----------



## vincev (May 6, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> a while back on the jalopy Journal some guy asked about a car he had inherited and wanted some info on it and what it could be worth. they seem to hate this over there like they have something better to do and many responses were just plain rude. my response was over on the CABE we gladly help non-bike people with their questions and even suggest they list it in the classifieds. I mentioned there were no buttheads on the Cabe like that..
> 
> I stand corrected.



Never a need to be rude.Just dont respond if you plan to be rude.


----------



## saladshooter (May 6, 2022)

With all the Real problems in the world is it really an that big of a deal if someone asks a question on the CABE? The CABE is a community of hundreds of people. They aren't asking YOU personally. F


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 6, 2022)

🙂


----------



## Freqman1 (May 6, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> the point is I am not annoyed by people looking to sell an item that I have knowledge and and interest in, even when they have no interest in said item and simply do not wish to sell it for pennies on the dollar.



Where did I mention anything about selling an item?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 6, 2022)

🙂


----------



## Freqman1 (May 6, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> when a person seeks out the worth of an item they have no interest in what possible reason could there be other than to sell it?



Insurance purposes, general knowledge to know if it’s even worth keeping, tax donation deduction, and I’m sure there are other reasons.


----------



## fattyre (May 6, 2022)

I’ll gladly answer what’s it worth posts occasionally.  Even if only one out of ten care I don’t mind.

 When I started racing bikes as a young punk there was this group of guys that were too cool to bother with most people unless you were accepted by them.  You’d  be put on full blast if you dared to engage.  And as a kid, that was no fun.  Funny thing is 20 years later most of them are washed up, divorced and life doesn’t seem to be going so well for them.  One of them even showed up at a local bike race recently and it was great, one more person to finish behind me.  Waaaay behind me lol.

 Ten minutes of my time could really go a long way for an enthusiast just getting started.  Not like that group of has beens.


----------



## ogre (May 6, 2022)

I'm a newbie, and frequent drunkposter, so please take the following with grain of salt:

An item is worth whatever two parties agree upon. My mostly-middleweight Schwinn hoard is worthless to most, but priceless to me. I may have "overpaid" for stuff, and I'm content with that. Most of my crap was dirt cheap. I'm neither a speculator or a flipper. 

In 2018, I attended a deceased midwestern collector's estate auction (RIP Larry!). Most showroom-quality bikes and projects sold for less than $100 American.

I'm of two minds regarding this situation. I can generally spot a "what's it worth?" query from a fleeting newbie poster from a hundred yards. No one wants to leave money on the table, right? The bike in question will likely end up on Eb*y or F*cebook, or wherever will net the highest return (hopefully the CABE classifieds). Few of these Google "Schwinn Phantom worth" cellular telephone fleetposters will stay, but greetings to those who do!

Sell me a Panther, cheap plz


----------



## Freqman1 (May 7, 2022)

Despite the direction (misdirection) this post took my main points were the perceived exorbitant values of some bikes and parts as well as , what I consider inflated values, some people quote on common items. This post was never about people coming here for valuations and getting/not getting help. V/r Shawn


----------



## oldfart36 (May 7, 2022)

In my 10 years on the CABE, and before that, I have never posted a "what's it worth" thread. If your serious enough about this love we have, your GUT should know already! If you spend the time to follow and listen, your GUT will know! Following this forum and a few others will generally keep you abreast of what's up and down, if you take the time to read and listen!!! As far as the "one hit wonders" they are there in every field of collecting, it's really unavoidable.


----------



## Krakatoa (May 7, 2022)




----------



## Nashman (May 7, 2022)

SirMike1983 said:


> I am not a fan of the newly joined member immediately striking with the "what is this worth?" post. The motive is only commercial with no informational or educational purpose. Many never come back after they hear what they want. Worse, some ask the question then argue with people who answer when they don't like the answer (why ask then, if you already know everything). Frankly, I think appraisal inquiries should have their own sub-forum away from discussion areas. If you want to just come out with "what is this worth?", it should be in its own area where people enter and deal with it by their own accord.



I agree 1000%. It's an insult usually. If you wanna go fishing, buy a boat. If it's a delegated area on the Cabe, and posted as such, it will be easier for anglers, pickers, and wannabe's. As a seasoned (or not) Caber, enter at your own risk, bring a paddle.

I try to greet all new Cabers with sincerity and a friendly note, possible joke if I have one, but if it's just an appraisal ploy, not an interest in the forum, frankly, I can spend my time in more positive ways. If I'm bored, I'll check out the "appraisal link". I like to help people where I can. I usually learn something myself. Sometimes about bikes, often about people.


----------



## Nashman (May 7, 2022)

oldfart36 said:


> In my 10 years on the CABE, and before that, I have never posted a "what's it worth" thread. If your serious enough about this love we have, your GUT should know already! If you spend the time to follow and listen, your GUT will know! Following this forum and a few others will generally keep you abreast of what's up and down, if you take the time to read and listen!!! As far as the "one hit wonders" they are there in every field of collecting, it's really unavoidable.



Yeah, I just posted my 2 cents above, guess this makes it 4 cents? To further your's, I totally agree. If I was a newbie interested in something, I'd bide my time on the "needy" part. "Fair weather friend" term comes to mind. They just call when they want something. I don't have any of those ( except maybe my Daughter when her car breaks down!!  ha!! but she's family and it's a Dad's job) and why would you unless desperate.

I have never posted a "what's it worth" either. I figure that's a rubber $$ figure on a good day. If someone does all the work, shares all the knowledge too easy, things are not appreciated or sincere. That applies to most things. Effort=Pride.


----------



## bikesnbuses (May 7, 2022)

If it has no markings/badge...OK..but realistically ,c'mon ..its 2022!!


----------



## Archie Sturmer (May 7, 2022)

What I sometimes find entertaining, is the collateral benefit of many what-is-it—worth threads, in the basic or broader questions of what-is-it.
I like testing my memory of bikes and their peculiar features that I vaguely recall maybe seeing once or twice before. 
When the poster of a what-is-it thread gets an answer, then they might feel enabled to refine their own searches that led them to the CABE in the first place; (one can hope).


----------



## Monarkman (May 10, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> A lot of discussion recently on parts and bikes cost/value. No doubt some bikes and parts have risen drastically in the last couple of years as some well heeled collectors have got in the hobby. From my observations this tends to be cyclic and at a certain point some of this will cool off. I've already seen it happen to a few parts but others seem to keep setting new highs. The reality is there are only a few people who can play at those levels and once they get their fill you will see things come down. Quality, high demand parts are never cheap though so if you think your going to score that original fender bomb for $200 or that Shelby Speedline for $3k you're dreaming.
> 
> The part that I really find entertaining though are the "what's it worth" posts mostly from one hit wonders looking to cash in. While we have seen Aerocycles, Evinrudes, and quite a few other gems the majority is common or project level stuff of minimal value. I've seen people chime in with values of what I call a $100 bike of two or three times that. Here are a couple form Monroe this past Sunday that I thought were realistic and as far as I know were still for sale when I left. The girls is a pretty decent '41 Huffman ($100) and the tricycle looks to be a nice, early post war Colson ($20). I actually saw quite a few pretty nice girls bikes both pre and postwar for $100 or less. Sure they could be parted and in some case you may double your money but the trouble it takes just to make $100 just ain't worth it in my book. These real world examples are what I base my valuations on not just some number I pulled from my backside. V/r ShawnView attachment 1620681
> 
> View attachment 1620682



I’m a collector and don’t care at about the money aspect, of course I try to get good deals like everyone.

a couple months ago I found an original unrestored Firestone SuperCruiser boys bike, even came with period tubes and tires. It is not the deep deep fender version, and it has a repro tank, but overall in really good condition. I paid $300 for it and was happy just to find one.

I guess as the economic situation gets worse, there may be some good deals to be had.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 10, 2022)

Monarkman said:


> I’m a collector and don’t care at about the money aspect, of course I try to get good deals like everyone.
> 
> a couple months ago I found an original unrestored Firestone SuperCruiser boys bike, even came with period tubes and tires. It is not the deep deep fender version, and it has a repro tank, but overall in really good condition. I paid $300 for it and was happy just to find one.
> 
> I guess as the economic situation gets worse, there may be some good deals to be had.



2008/9 were my best buying years!


----------



## Schwinny (May 12, 2022)

I think we're seeing the compartmentalization and downhill trend of 60's and 70's kids bikes right now.

Collectors of history aside, its the "golden years" aspect of bikes that seem to lift prices up and then bring them down.
For instance, there are only so many people that rode a pre-war anything still around. In their heyday, rose colored glasses drove the prices up and then Capitalism took over. They continue on by the anomolie of scrap drives for WW2 taking 2/3rds of them away. Next come speculators wearing those same glasses until the glasses fell away, and then it was/is everything you can do to sell any of those bikes at a "profit" unless its the best documented original in existence. Then its a collector that buys it and 20 more show up in average condition at the same price, until those are nearly given away a few years later. The people wanting them for ANY reason is becoming a really small crowd.

The market jumps up and down by want. Why do they want it? Nobody _needs_ one. Pre-war people leave, and their families flood the market to the point you can barely give away a girls model, and a 60 pound bike wont comfortably get you across town. The style isn't appreciated anymore. So who is the next owner?
Im watching someone try to fire sale a fantastic all original 40s/50s bike right now that they bought 15 years ago on speculation. It will end up selling Im sure, but at less than half (and a loss) of what it would have brought ten years ago.
Where are the kids to enjoy them? On their phones.
Technology and the world market are taking over. The world is 100 times smaller than it was when bikes were king.
It looks to me like we're seeing the same happen with 60's kids bikes now. The speculators in rose glasses are keeping the prices up temporarily, but the Lil' Chicks and Stardusts in great shape are taking a while to sell now, and at much less than just a few years ago.
Its a situation that will be worse in the end because Schwinn hit sales of a million bikes a year in the late 60's and there have been no scrap drives to thin the herd.
Cantilever bikes are ridable by an average size adult for kicking around the neighborhood a few blocks on the weekend but a Stingray is even smaller and much harder to justify having unless you are a collector. Again, only the cleanest and best documented will be sale-able in the end and that end is in just a few years.
Then will come BMX, its on its way up right now.
Then eventually people will be fawning over the crappy Wall-Mart bike that was never sold and found still in the box.
Enthusiasts are a small crowd with any collectable.
Anything "collectable" is the same.
Try to sell that family jewel 1700's high boy today and the eventual buyer will pay a two decimal places fraction of what it would have brought in the 1990's. You wont be able to give away Grandmas coveted china, the Smithsonian already owns the best example.
I saw the writing on the wall in the 2000's with muscle cars. Scottsdale had more no-sales than actual sales and the sellers were complaining about reserve fees and no-sales. Stuff that had never happened before. Its still happening today. 
I bought an old 68' GTS program car for 1300 in 81' and I chose it from a thick market of what are now, collector vehicles priced from 1k to 5k. I drove that car to work daily. That GTS sold for 37k back in 02' but would be hard to get 15k today. Its nothing but a collector vehicle today, and that crowd is too small to keep the prices up. Only the absolute best will sell and be put on display. the rest will sell to dreamers at a "crazy" low prices and they will bastardize them with "speed" parts to try and beat out a new 300hp base model Mustang. Impossible.
All different reasons for the same thing.

In the end, after I mull all of this over, I just buy what I want, and when Im done, sell it to make space for the next. I've seen too many people leave with bad attitudes about "things," that were supposed to be their retirement or "gold Mine."
Pfft.
If you want to make money on "things" for an extended period of time you have to "mine the miners," and ride _their_ "gold" market. Just watch Antiques road show or American pickers and you'll see. Even though that AP show is nearly all scripted, they are still displaying these trends for all to see.

Wow, this turned out to be quite a diatribe.... but Im still gonna offer 600 for that bike that was purchased for 1800, 15 years ago. And if that flys... Im gonna ride it till its worth even less.

Am I shunned? Banned?


----------



## StingrayRider (May 12, 2022)

saladshooter said:


> With all the Real problems in the world is it really an that big of a deal if someone asks a question on the CABE? The CABE is a community of hundreds of people. They aren't asking YOU personally. F



Amen.


----------



## Thee (May 16, 2022)

StingrayRider said:


> Amen.



What he said, I asked “what this is worth” as a new comer who cares? I had no intention of selling the bike I was just curious as some antique dealer was trying to snatch it from my in-laws, I knew it had value a Schwinn “lil chick”, some cabers shared a # one guy suggested I could make more parting it out (blasphemy I would cannibilize it) since then I’ve bought parts & a bike on this site, learned a thing or two and looked at a bunch of cool bikes,
As for high values for cool old stuff it’s not going to last ☠️ most younger people don’t want 8 or 12 🤔 old bikes a garage full of signs and an old rocking chair or a 1970 baja bug (I wonder how much that’s worth? Hmmm)


----------



## Barto (May 16, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Despite the direction (misdirection) this post took my main points were the perceived exorbitant values of some bikes and parts as well as , what I consider inflated values, some people quote on common items. This post was never about people coming here for valuations and getting/not getting help. V/r Shawn



ND 2 Speeds!  They have always been expensive but I saw one (supposed) NOS that went for $450.00  That’s a lot of cash!  Now I’m seeing them for $500.00!  No biggie, I can wait!  
Well, off to Dudley I went and found a complete ND 2 speed mounted to a wheel and tire $280.00!  Yup, $280!  Found a second one - complete (no wheel) for $300.00!  Same show!  

I think it’s because we are a large specific group the price goes up - hence why I prefer Swaps!


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (May 22, 2022)

fattyre said:


> I’ll gladly answer what’s it worth posts occasionally.  Even if only one out of ten care I don’t mind.
> 
> When I started racing bikes as a young punk there was this group of guys that were too cool to bother with most people unless you were accepted by them.  You’d  be put on full blast if you dared to engage.  And as a kid, that was no fun.  Funny thing is 20 years later most of them are washed up, divorced and life doesn’t seem to be going so well for them.  One of them even showed up at a local bike race recently and it was great, one more person to finish behind me.  Waaaay behind me lol.
> 
> Ten minutes of my time could really go a long way for an enthusiast just getting started.  Not like that group of has beens.



Some members who have been here a long time have madr me feel that way. One so bad Dave put us on mutual ignore.
After that I felt like you do now. A bunch of "cool" guys with a lot of money and stables of like new bikes who think they are better than me.
Thankfully that is a small number of people. Many here have been really cool and some, like dnc1 are above and beyond. (Hope I didn't embarrass you man)!
The rest of the good members here make the few tolerable.
Hope that wasn't too far off topic and all about me. If so, oh well man.
I hear thats what all my posts are. Or five pages of rambling that has nothing to do with the thread.
Rob


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (May 22, 2022)

Schwinny said:


> I think we're seeing the compartmentalization and downhill trend of 60's and 70's kids bikes right now.
> 
> Collectors of history aside, its the "golden years" aspect of bikes that seem to lift prices up and then bring them down.
> For instance, there are only so many people that rode a pre-war anything still around. In their heyday, rose colored glasses drove the prices up and then Capitalism took over. They continue on by the anomolie of scrap drives for WW2 taking 2/3rds of them away. Next come speculators wearing those same glasses until the glasses fell away, and then it was/is everything you can do to sell any of those bikes at a "profit" unless its the best documented original in existence. Then its a collector that buys it and 20 more show up in average condition at the same price, until those are nearly given away a few years later. The people wanting them for ANY reason is becoming a really small crowd.
> ...



Man, If you are I hope to be as well because that is about 99% how I feel as well.
With the exception of beating the 300HP Mustangs.
I have a friend with a Yenko Nova, a 1964 Chevelle SS with a 396 4SP and a 1968 Hemi Dart, and another with a (Homebuilt) 1969 Hemi Barracuda that would probably make the cut.
I cannot afford the fender tag from any of these cars but I can see them about anytime so thats as good as it gets.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Nov 18, 2022)

vincev said:


> It probably would be nice if all the Cabers were on the same page and didnt answer the "How much is it worth" question there will always be somebody who will respond.Some will say a low price ,hoping to land a deal and others will say a high price so the low ballers wont score.There will be a few who will be honest.Maybe we should have a standard answer like"Depends what someone will pay" This would apply to the new person who joined just to get a price not a usual contributer.



"What ever the market price will bear" is what I always hear when it comes to over priced bikes and parts.. I'm not stupid and was'nt born last night or yesterday and know what my budget will allow.. Nobody in their right mind would pay more than market value for any bike related parts or supplys, Prieod...That's my take on the subject...


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 18, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> "What ever the market price will bear" is what I always hear when it comes to over priced bikes and parts.. I'm not stupid and was'nt born last night or yesterday and know what my budget will allow.. Nobody in their right mind would pay more than market value for any bike related parts or supplys, Prieod...That's my take on the subject...



That is why I used DOND for the Flying Merkel sale. I know more than a few think that was a crazy price for that bike but in a world where Autocycles are hitting $20k I saw that as a good buy because even original paint Super Deluxe Autocycles look downright common compared to that bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## Thee (Nov 18, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> "What ever the market price will bear" is what I always hear when it comes to over priced bikes and parts.. I'm not stupid and was'nt born last night or yesterday and know what my budget will allow.. Nobody in their right mind would pay more than market value for any bike related parts or supplys, Prieod...That's my take on the subject...



“There’s a sucker born every minute” 🤣


----------



## vincev (Nov 18, 2022)

FB is probably the worse.You have people who dont have two nickles to rub together making low ball prices then criticizing honest values from real collectors.


----------



## Thee (Nov 18, 2022)

This cracks me up , “hobbyists” that are actually antique dealer profiteers , that complain about the buying public & the venues to do so ? Simple don't buy and sell old junk LOLOL 😆😂🤣


----------



## slick (Nov 18, 2022)

What's it worth?? That depends on people's net worth and taste. It's that simple. Those that want something, get what they can afford. That's what it's worth to them. If money is no object to a said person.... then there is no limitation of worth and actual value was thrown right out the window. Wealthy people will pay whatever they want to say it's their item. Bragging rights, and at that point, the rest of the people in lower tax brackets don't value it anymore at that new higher "worth" because reality sets in and we realize, sure it's history and rare. But after it's all said and done.... it's still steel tubing, some old lacquer paint, and...... a bicycle..... that, at some point the next person will be taking care of after we die and might not even value it at all. If that bike even lasts that long. It's that simple. No matter how much you try to preserve any of these bikes, they are deteriorating before your eyes, and that's a fact.


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 18, 2022)

slick said:


> What's it worth?? That depends on people's net worth and taste. It's that simple. Those that want something, get what they can afford. That's what it's worth to them. If money is no object to a said person.... then there is no limitation of worth and actual value was thrown right out the window. Wealthy people will pay whatever they want to say it's their item. Bragging rights, and at that point, the rest of the people in lower tax brackets don't value it anymore at that new higher "worth" because reality sets in and we realize, sure it's history and rare. But after it's all said and done.... it's still steel tubing, some old lacquer paint, and...... a bicycle..... that, at some point the next person will be taking care of after we die and might not even value it at all. If that bike even lasts that long. It's that simple. No matter how much you try to preserve any of these bikes, they are deteriorating before your eyes, and that's a fact.


----------



## kccomet (Nov 18, 2022)

it's all perceived value, what it's worth to you. people buy this or that for crazy money because they can. what one calls crazy, someone else thinks it's a deal. I've been in the bike hobby for a long time, and to me the last 4 or 5 years, the prices have exploded, mainly for top self stuff. deluxe prewar schwinns...wow. everything goes in cycles, no pun intended. I think the bike hobby will do fine for years to come, although in the next 10 to 20 years their should be some great collections for sale. buy what you love, buy what you can afford and you will be all right


----------



## vincev (Nov 19, 2022)

New collectors need to learn that quality over quantity will prevail. Buy one good bike instead of a truck load of garbage bikes just because they are old.


----------

